

Hacking YC After Being Rejected - MELD, the GitHub for music - baldajan

mymeld.com<p>We&#x27;ve been rejected from YC a couple times, but we think we have a hack to get in. Some background, we&#x27;re the founders of SoundBrush, an iPad app that lets you draw music. To date, we have 300k+ downloads, with thousands of dollars in app sales; yet we realize this is not a billion dollar opportunity. From our experience in the industry, and from talking to our users we&#x27;ve identified that the true opportunity lies in the discovery and collaboration of creative content. This is how MELD was born.<p>MELD is the GitHub for music.<p>It allows musicians, producers, and fans to track and comment on all stages of music creation.<p>We would love your feedback on our MVP at mymeld.com
======
lewisgodowski
I actually applied to YC with a similar idea a year or two ago, but we didn't
have a product yet. My team came entirely from art school, where we definitely
see a market for an app like this. Maybe in the future even consider expanding
to more than just music--you can include visual arts as well, like graphic
design, film, even something like dance!

Best of luck!

------
ismail
maybe too much focus on the market opp in the spp and not the problem you are
solving?

~~~
baldajan
we generally have never look at market opp. SoundBrush started of as a fun
project that ended up helping people create music that otherwise couldn't

